# Help with sub plate hum, please?



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

Last week I let a guy I work with, borrow my Yamaha receiver, Cadence satellites and Cadence sub 8" with built in plate amp for his wedding reception. The night was young but I wasn't feeling well so I took off about 9pm and left the stuff there.

The next day he brought the stuff back to my house and all was well, or so I thought. :mean:

Hooked it all back up on Wed night only to find out both satellites are blown and the sub amp has a nasty hum when plugged into the wall.

I isolated the sub from the amplifier, and even tried a different sub, to no avail. It still hums.

I confronted him and of course, "Everything was working great until the reception was over." Yeah, well, we know where that put my opinion of him.

Fixable or garbage? BTW, I also tried different outlets throughout the house, too, just to make sure it wasn't feeding back through the receiver somehow. It still hums. And no, it's not because it forgot the words. LOL


----------



## KSakai (Jul 31, 2015)

is it just hum?..
the power transistor and maybe the driver transistors might be shorted.. you should open the plate amp and check the DC offset (unplug every speakers for the safe)


----------

